
Black Americans dying of Covid-19 at three times the rate of white people - onetimemanytime
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/20/black-americans-death-rate-covid-19-coronavirus
======
pmdulaney
The insanity of America in 2020 is that someone needs to point out how insane
this article is. There is no hint that blacks are being given inferior
treatment relative to whites, but the implication is that this is the result
of some systemic racism.

Now it may be that part of the delta is due to the fact that so many of the
brave doctors and nurses working in the COVID-19 wards are black. For that
sacrifice I salute them -- along with their white, Hispanic, Asian, and Middle
Eastern colleagues.

Are any of you familiar with the Jewish people? They have suffered significant
racism in the past few centuries. But if it were revealed by the statistics
that American Jews were dying at higher than normal rates from COVID-19, the
media would treat it as a medical conundrum, not as an instance of racism!

Identity politics is an endless source of societal poison. It would be
wonderful if we could lay it to rest in 2020. My prayers are for safety and
protection and thriving for black Americans and all the rest of my fellow
Americans.

